# Considerazione da fare sugli Italiani, scarsi, in rosa



## Jaqen (23 Marzo 2015)

Convocazioni di Conte, solo 2 rossoneri in azzurro: Antonelli e Cerci.
Due giocatori comprati a Gennaio, di cui uno neanche gioca, convocati a priori, Milan-non Milan.

Tanto per smontare le tesi riguardo gli Italiani forti e di prospettiva, il progetto, e la squadra fatta per agevolare l'improbabile arrivo di Conte.

Sempre più osceni.


----------



## Renegade (23 Marzo 2015)

Di Italiani forti o buoni ne abbiamo. Vedi Antonelli (grande terzino infaticabile), Cerci (ha solo un problema di condizione fisica e allenatore inadatto), Destro (i numeri sono con lui), Bonaventura (il migliore del Milan), De Sciglio (si riprenderà!), El Shaarawy (incognita ma con un allenatore vero...), ''Paletta'' (oriundo, ok, ma non è quel cesso che paventate, in un reparto difensivo ci sta benissimo).


----------

